# Satteleinstecktiefe und Ausreibetiefe Fanes EN 3.0



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. August 2013)

Hi,

ich habe hier einen wunderbaren EN 3.0 SL Rahmen in M liegen und wundere mich ein wenig über die maximale Einstecktiefe und über die gewünschte minimale Einstecktiefe.

Also ich kriege die Stütze knapp über 25cm in den Rahmen. Klar, da kommt ein Knick, aber kann man da nicht ein wenig weiter ausreiben, oder ist das nur bei mir so? Wie ist das bei euch in M?

Die minimale Einstecktiefe ist so wie ich das hier mehrfach gelesen habe die Unterkante des Oberrohrs. Das wäre bei mir 14cm.

D.h. es bleiben bei optimal gekürzter Sattelstütze 11cm Verstellweg.

Kann das sein?

Wie weit habt ihr den Sattel draußen? Wie seht ihr die minimale Einstecktiefe?

Da bleibt einem ja fast keine andere Wahl als eine verstellbare Sattelstütze ein zu bauen.


----------



## valdus (9. August 2013)

Also wenn ich meine Stütze "komplett" versenkt habe, gucken noch ca. 10cm   Stütze raus. Ich kann bei 1,78m Die Stütze weit genug rausziehen als das die minimale Einstecktiefe net gefährdet wird.

Manchmal würde ich mir wünschen die Stütze wäre noch weiter im Rohr beim downhil, aber die meiste Zeit komme ich damit gut klar.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. August 2013)

valdus schrieb:


> Die Stütze weit genug rausziehen als das die minimale Einstecktiefe net gefährdet wird.


Und die minimale Einstecktiefe ist? Ich habe nirgendwo eine Angabe von Alutech gefunden.

14cm (Unterkante Oberrohr) finde ich extrem viel.


----------



## valdus (9. August 2013)

Also ich habe meine auf jeden Fall bis Unterkante Oberrohr drinnen.
Ich meine das wurde hier im Forum auch schonmal diskutiert.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. August 2013)

valdus schrieb:


> Ich meine das wurde hier im Forum auch schonmal diskutiert.


Ja, daher habe ich das auch, aber was sagt Alutech wirklich? Ich habe mal eine kleine Mail zur Aufklärung hingeschickt. Werde das Feedback kundtun.


----------



## metalheadtom (9. August 2013)

Hi, laut Handbuch:

Sattelstütze
Der Sattelstützendurchmesser beträgt 31,6 mm und kann, nach Belieben, durch entsprechende Reduzierhülsen auch reduziert werden. Dies ist besonders bei kurzen Sattelrohren (Rahmen-Gr. S und XS) von Vorteil, durch einen geringeren Stützendurchmesser kann dann die Stütze weiter versenkt werden. Die verwendete Reduzierhülse muss eine Mindestlänge von 100mm haben. Diese Länge stellt auch die Min- desteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze im Sattelrohr da und ist unbedingt einzuhalten, da sonst das Sattlerohr geschädigt wird. Dies gilt auch bei kurzeitiger Belastung (Probefahrt nach dem das Rad im Montageständer war).
Bitte Beachte:
Die Sattelstütze kann im Standardmaß von 31,6 mm, je nach verwendeter Sattelstützenlänge nicht immer über die komplette Länge des Sattelrohres versenkt werden (Gr. S maximal ca. 22cm, bei 31,6 mm Durchmesser). Sollte die Sattelstütze gekürzt werden, sind unbedingt die Hersteller Hinweise zu beachten und die Mindestein- stecktiefe des Rahmenherstellers von mind. 100mm zu beachten.

Mir wurde aber hier im Forum auch schon nahegelegt die Stütze bis unterkante Oberrohr einzustecken.


----------



## Piefke (9. August 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Da bleibt einem ja fast keine andere Wahl als eine verstellbare Sattelstütze ein zu bauen.


Nichts anderes gehört an eine Fanes.


----------



## KATZenfreund (9. August 2013)

Obwohl jawohl wohl nur eine Telestütze an die Fanes gehört....könnte man denn das Sitzrohr nicht so weit ausreiben, dass die Stütze in der gesamten Länge drin verschwinden kann? Und wenn ja, hat es schon jemand gemacht?


----------



## metalheadtom (9. August 2013)

Wenn, dann eine Stütze mit geringeren Durchmesser und Reduzierhülse ...


----------



## KATZenfreund (9. August 2013)

SO weit war ich mit dem vorherigen Posting auch schon...


----------



## Dampfsti (9. August 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Obwohl jawohl wohl nur eine Telestütze an die Fanes gehört....könnte man denn das Sitzrohr nicht so weit ausreiben, dass die Stütze in der gesamten Länge drin verschwinden kann? Und wenn ja, hat es schon jemand gemacht?




Wie soll das gehn?
Wenn man zu weit in den Knick rein ausreibt dann ist irgendwann ein Loch im Sitzrohr 

Haben laut Jü schon Leute geschafft, denen die Einstecktiefe auch zu gering war 

Ich würde übrigens auch nur eine Hülse mit min.150mm (bei meinem L Rahmen) verwenden, einfach aus Eigeniniative den Rahmen nicht zu schrotten...
Man weiß ja nie ob ma net mal nen Abflug mit ausgezogener Stütze macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (9. August 2013)

Danke Dampfsti!
Diese Info hatte ich noch nicht.
Der Rest ist dann klar wie Kloßbrühe und sinnvoll nicht anders als mit der Hülsenlösung zu bewerkstelligen...
Ich bin jedenfalls noch mit fixer Stütze unterwegs...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. August 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Nichts anderes gehört an eine Fanes.


Sagt wer? Ist es nicht jeden selbst überlassen was er ans Rad schraubt?

Ich bin jetzt zwei Jahre Reverb gefahren, welche zwei mal defekt war und versuche mich jetzt mal wieder ohne und siehe da es geht und macht trotzdem Spass. Und sind 350g weniger. 

Danke für den andere Feedback. Die 10 cm stehen also in einen Fanes Handbuch? Gibts das irgendwo zum Download?

Thx.


----------



## metalheadtom (10. August 2013)

Ich hoffe es ist erlaubt, wenn nicht werde ich es wieder raus nehmen.


----------



## ollo (10. August 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ............
> 
> ..... Klar, da kommt ein Knick, aber kann man da nicht ein wenig weiter ausreiben, oder ist das nur bei mir so? :




Nein kannst Du nicht weil Du dir dann das Sattelrohr "durchreibst" (und das merkst Du erst wenn es schon zu Spät ist) nimm eine 27,2 mit Reduzierhülse und dann kannst Du auch eine 400mm Stütze maximal versenken. Mindesteinstecktiefe min. 100 und optimal Unterkante Oberrohr


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. August 2013)

Danke, wenn das mit ner 27,2er bei M (ja M) wirklich auf 400 geht, wirds wohl das.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. August 2013)

Hier noch die Antwort auf die gleiche Frage wie oben von JÜ direkt:


> hi,
> wenn du tiefer ausreibst kommst du in den kritischen bereich der verformung und da diese schon 3 meiner kunden ohne absprache so gemacht haben kann ich dir dann nur sagen das genau dort das sitzrohr dann einreissen wird!
> 
> die stütze darf maximal bis mitte oberrohr ausgezogen werden, dann gewinnst du nochmal kann 2 cm, mehr geht aber nicht.
> ...



Hier also die Aussage "mitte Oberrohr". Das ergibt bei M gerade 13cm Verstellweg. :/

Also LEV 150 oder kleine Stütze mit Hülse.

Wer macht das beim M Rahmen und kann bestätigen das er dann ein 400er komplett versenkt kriegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (12. August 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Wer macht das beim M Rahmen und kann bestätigen das er dann ein 400er komplett versenkt kriegt?




könnte ich heute Abend mal testen, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin


----------



## KATZenfreund (12. August 2013)

400er in AM in M geht NICHT. Nur die beschriebenen 22cm... leider.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. August 2013)

Es ging um die Frage:

27,2er Stütze mit Hülse im EN 3.0 Rahmen Größe M. Wie weit kriegt man dann die Stütze rein?

Das man eine 31,6er nur insgesamt 25cm versenken kann weiß ich selber.  Danke trotzdem.


----------



## Osti (12. August 2013)

also, gerade an nem Signatue Rahmen in M getestet:

 nen 27,2mmx400mm Stütze von Tune kann man komplett versenken. Sofern die Sitzrohrlänge nicht kürzer geworden ist, sollte das auch bei den Nachfolgern passen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. August 2013)

Danke. Wo hast du deine Hülse her? Welche ist es? Wie lang ist sie? Sie müsste ja bis zur Mitte des Oberrohrs gehen. Das wären mindestens 12cm.


----------



## Osti (12. August 2013)

Habe diese hier https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p13217_Sattelstuetzen-Reduzierhuelse-von-27-2mm-.html

gibt aber vermutlich bessere/längere... die geht bis Oberkante Oberrohr


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. August 2013)

Danke.

Habe für die mal die Länge angefragt.

Wenn, dann möchte ich nach Möglichkeit die Spezifikation vom JÜ abdecken.


----------



## Osti (12. August 2013)

hehe, die habe ich auch, die ist noch kürzer....


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. August 2013)

Noch ein Nachschlag von JÜ. 


> habe es eben nochmals nachgemessen, mit 100mm redhülse bist du ja noch oben gut im oberrohr drin...somit sollte es save genug sein
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen / best regards
> 
> Jürgen Schlender



Das gilt zumindest für den M Rahmen.


----------



## ollo (12. August 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Danke. Wo hast du deine Hülse her? Welche ist es? Wie lang ist sie? Sie müsste ja bis zur Mitte des Oberrohrs gehen. Das wären mindestens 12cm.



die hier sind sehr anständig Cane Creek

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/BIKE-T...lse-Sattelrohr-fuer-27-2mm-Sattelstuetze.html

oder die hier von Airwings

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29298_Reduzierhuelse-Alu-150mm---Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

